# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Outros... >  Pavona cactus

## Paulo Bravo

_Pavona cactus_

*Cor*: Normalmente verde / castanho / creme / amarelo
*
Dieta:* Planktivoro, comidas em pó
*
Agressividade:* 3
*
Dificuldade:* 3

*Iluminação:* 4

*Corrente:* 4

*Notas Gerais:* Esqueleto muito frágil

----------


## Gil Miguel

Pavona cactus

Cor: Normalmente verde / castanho / creme / amarelo

Dieta: Planktivoro, comidas em pó

AGressividade: 3

Dificuldade: 3

Iluminação : 4

Corrente: 4

Notas Gerais: Esqueleto muito frágil

----------

